# Will A female Con be ok in my community tank?



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I was wondering, 
Would I be able to put one female convict in my 75g with all these fish without running into problems down the road?
It;s just at an 1 1/2'' I would say.
these are the fish I have right now,
13 Pulcher Kribs///5 White Clouds//4 Zebra Danios//Glow Light//
Head Lite Tail Lite,B-Pleco, 2 Blue Gouramis, 
4 Angel Fish, cory cat, Spotted Rafael, 
2 bettas=diff ones, 2 Mollies, 2 Platties,
I do have two kribs paired up that are acting like they are going to breed,
if they have not already, I still have not seen any fry but they have a cave no fish can get to close to.
Thanks for the help on this. :?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

A convict no matter the size or sex is naturally aggressive to all it meets, so a poor molly or platy would have no hope of defending itself against such a threat. However there are dozens of peaceful south Americans out there that would be ideal for your type of setup. Good luck.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree, I'd keep the convict out of that setup.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree, way too agressive


----------



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

While Convicts are great, I think the convict would really reign terror on the fish. Convicts are aggresive towards each other, in a convict way.....They would really bother the other fish


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

one of the first fish gone would be the slow moving angelfish and there long fins convicts will kill anything that moves just cause there convicts


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

I hate to do this, but I disagree. If you put a female, especially in a community tank, while it is still a juv. and let it grow into its surroundings you will find that they can get along quite nicely. The hyper agression in my experience only matures when they mate and go into fry deffense mode. After that point however they will no longer be suitable for a com tank as they have a "taste" of the aggressor and like it. With that said, the part about angels and slow moving fish in general is true. Most any fast moving fish, not just a cichlid, has a hard time tollerating the more sedate fish and can attack simply out of boredom or annoyance or whatever you want to label it. With all that said, single female raised in a com tank from a juv should be fine providing you stock with quicker fish who can avoid the occasional outburst. If you do decide to add a male, all bets are off.


----------

